# Lets see your trail-cam pictures!



## nobog (Aug 29, 2013)

Not much action during the day of course - at night, Fox, raccoons, deer, still looking for that elusive bear (its there!).


----------



## OldMachinist (Oct 24, 2014)

Here's few critters from this year.


----------



## furpo (Oct 24, 2014)

I hang the camera on the front or back of the house


----------



## joconnor (Oct 24, 2014)

Here are a few pictures taken this summer and fall, 2 from trail cam and 2 taken in person. The last one is this years kill.


----------



## SG51Buss (Oct 25, 2014)

Morning pictures, from a few years ago.

Buck wanders in for a shot.



Couple of does, "moon" shot.



Another "moon" shot, but what is it?  Tail, black center, long white fringe?



Rear half of mystery critter, with whitetail doe.  Black with orange markings???


----------



## SG51Buss (Oct 25, 2014)

Nighttime, deeper into the woods, a buck appears.



Then some does.



Raccoons decide to visit.



Then THIS thing shows up.



Showed this pic to an old german rancher:
"Ya, das ist a youder rat!"
"Yewsta shoot dose ven I vas a kid".
"Day don' taste good, tho'"

I guess he was talking about 'neutra rat'...


----------



## SG51Buss (Oct 25, 2014)

I wear a special headlamp on my hat during night excursions, and the wildlife eyeballs really show up bright.
Seeing a pair of glowing/floating eyes looking back at you from a distance adds to the thrill.

This buck posed in front of the game camera for a nighttime infrared photo, eyes much brighter than what you'd see with my hatlight.



Interestingly, the tips of his antlers make two red dots.

But, what are those two red dots on the far right?  Without eyeballs?


----------



## Wheresmywrench? (Oct 25, 2014)

_*Nice  pictures joconner. My son is being transfered to CFB Gagetown in  January. He's been given a Insturctors posting at the school there.  Right now he's posted to CFB Trenton, actually he's on course at Gagetown and will be back in two weeks. He can't wait to move downe east!! His wife and him are big time bow hunters!!*_


----------



## Brain Coral (Oct 26, 2014)

joconnor said:


> Here are a few pictures taken this summer and fall, 2 from trail cam and 2 taken in person. The last one is this years kill.
> 
> Hello James,
> 
> ...


----------



## toolman (Oct 26, 2014)

Most of mine are on my phone, but here's a few lil porkers.


----------



## OldMachinist (Oct 26, 2014)

Here's one from this morning.


----------



## brasssmanget (Oct 28, 2014)

A couple from a few weeks ago up at our hunting shack. This is the 1/4 mile road going in - had quite a few different game animals on film - bob cat, turkeys, numerous deer, coyote, etc., but these two were surprising. Never saw 4 bear in a string like this, and interestingly some cows got loose 1/2 mile away from us, and we had a few pics of them strolling in the moonlight too! lol


----------



## Bill C. (Oct 28, 2014)

Wild hogs?


----------

